# Possible Majek cat?



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

With most of the top Texas boat builders making and selling a lot of cats these days, has anyone heard anything about Majek possibly coming out with a cat style boat?


----------



## tailchaser22 (Aug 14, 2005)

They have the Illusion, maybe not a true cat but I would say that would be there design for now.


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Majek builds a great boat but it is like they are getting left behind in the boat building they have not changed much at all. There have been many of there pro staff leave for some of the newer style boats that have both shallow water capabilities and higher speeds.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

fowlwaters said:


> Majek builds a great boat but it is like they are getting left behind in the boat building they have not changed much at all. There have been many of there pro staff leave for some of the newer style boats that have both shallow water capabilities and higher speeds.


"If it ain't broke..."


----------



## bsaw (Feb 10, 2010)

*?????*



fowlwaters said:


> Majek builds a great boat but it is like they are getting left behind in the boat building they have not changed much at all. There have been many of there pro staff leave for some of the newer style boats that have both shallow water capabilities and higher speeds.


what are you talking about?

name one boat that will run more shallow than an illusion and is faster?

name one outboard/prop boat over16 ft long that will run skinear than a redfish line? (Im sure you wil give me some creative answer here, but I will tell you you will be wrong) not to mention the fact that it is 22ft long.

other than an SCB, name one bay boat faster than an extreme?

If it aint broke why fix it. I am sure they could come out with all kinds of stupid stuff if they wanted to, but why?


----------



## bsaw (Feb 10, 2010)

In fact name one "cat" faster than an illsuion, other than SCB?


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm not going to put the actual numbers out beside the manufacturers bc I don't want to make anyone look bad but here is the top 5 list for registered boats from 2009 and 2010 in the state of Tx
1) Majek
2) Shallow Sport
3) Haynie
4) Shoalwater
5) Transport

So be careful when people "tell" you how many boats they are building etc.

Also your argument about pro staffers moving to different boats is very flawed. You have to remember most guides and "pros" only keep their boats for a year or 2 and they are almost ALWAYS going to go with who gives them the best deal. This does not always mean its the best boat for them.

If you ask me I think Majek is doing a fine job with a product that is proven over time


Cole


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

How fast is the illusion?
The few folks that I have talk to at the boat ramp act like the illusion is not that fast.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow this got off track quick. lol 
Was just curious if anyone heard any rumblings about something like that since they just came out w/a new Tunnel-V model.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Rippin_drag said:


> Wow this got off track quick. lol
> Was just curious if anyone heard any rumblings about something like that since they just came out w/a new Tunnel-V model.


To answer your question. No I have not. I would think the illusion would be their cat. However I am sure there is someone on here that has some good insight to the rumor.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

bsaw said:


> In fact name one "cat" faster than an illsuion, other than SCB?


It all depends on the motor, but I have ridden in a 23 Shoalwater Cat that is much faster than any Illusion I've seen or heard of.


----------



## empty pockets (Aug 21, 2006)

I love tower boats.


----------



## Capt. Doug Russell (Aug 24, 2010)

williamcr said:


> How fast is the illusion?
> The few folks that I have talk to at the boat ramp act like the illusion is not that fast.


This has nothing to do with the OP's question but my Illusion will run somewhere around 52mph at 5100-5200 RPM. Thats with a new 4 blade prop from Jack at Crossroads Prop.


----------



## bsaw (Feb 10, 2010)

Justin_Time said:


> It all depends on the motor, but I have ridden in a 23 Shoalwater Cat that is much faster than any Illusion I've seen or heard of.


I got one with a 225 SHO with a tower that will do 60mph +.

You can make an SCB slow if you try hard enough.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

bsaw said:


> I got one with a 225 SHO with a tower that will do 60mph +.
> 
> You can make an SCB slow if you try hard enough.


That's pretty quick for any boat, much less one with a tower....


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

how much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck chucked wood?


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Capt. Doug Russell said:


> This has nothing to do with the OP's question but my Illusion will run somewhere around 52mph at 5100-5200 RPM. Thats with a new 4 blade prop from Jack at Crossroads Prop.


I agree it had nothing to do with the original question. That


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Now I have no idea why the rest of my post is not there.

I agree it had nothing to do with the original question. That


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

The Illusion is no cat boat, more like a RFL with chines. Because of the chines, it loses about 2-3 inches of skinny running that a RFL will do, and it will corner and turn without the skidding of the RFL. Ive gotten mine up to 55 with a 200opti and a 21p Merc Enertia prop on an ideal day.. I hope they do not come out with a true cat, but instead make a small budget based poling skiff.


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

The guides I know were with Majek for more then 5+ years and got a new boat every year and have had extremes rfl and illusions and are now running cat boats. By no means was I knocking Majek they build a great boat and for a prop boat it is hard to beat the rfl. Seems like Shoalwater and Hayine cats are the new thing.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm a loyal Majek owner and understand why they haven't messed with a good thing but I too would like to see them build a cat. I think the cats are a niche they would prosper in as they have with their current lines.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

JED said:


> The Illusion is no cat boat, more like a RFL with chines. Because of the chines, it loses about 2-3 inches of skinny running that a RFL will do, and it will corner and turn without the skidding of the RFL. Ive gotten mine up to 55 with a 200opti and a 21p Merc Enertia prop on an ideal day.. I hope they do not come out with a true cat, but instead make a small budget based poling skiff.


55 that Awesome
I had no idea that boat would run that fast


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

williamcr said:


> 55 that Awesome
> I had no idea that boat would run that fast


That was WFO at 5500 RPM on a day with ideal conditions, just enough wind and current to break up the water. I usually run it around 45-4800RPM at around 45mph. The enertia is a 3 blade prop which helps out. Plenty fast for me..


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

JED said:


> That was WFO at 5500 RPM on a day with ideal conditions, just enough wind and current to break up the water. I usually run it around 45-4800RPM at around 45mph. The enertia is a 3 blade prop which helps out. Plenty fast for me..


That's still good
With my Shoalwater legacy and a 225 on the back 5500rpms i get 45mpr. And that's fast enough for me . But 55 is clicking along


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

They do, the Illusion is a true cat boat by definition. HOWEVER, it is not deep enough in the tunnel portion of the cat to do much other than make it turn better.

Now to the flaming on other boats, my trancat, WHICH IS HEAVYYYYYY, bounced 58 with a 200 yammi with my 4 blade flats prop by power tech which was the OFS model. With my 250, again HEAVYYYYYYY I can get close to mid 60's but I am not advertising that for insurance purposes..... I know they will all run skinny, run a majek, shoalwater and tran both cats through about 3" coming out of the 9 mi hole on a low tide and none of them will float in that so it's really a moot point. Follow me out of Mansfield harbor with a hard se wind blowing and you will prove to yourself that the illusion does nothing for smoothness. I am not knocking Majek, have always said that Majek and Shoalwater used to be the heaviest built boats on the coast and still are awesome in construction. I am only trying to let the poster know his answer is not the only one out there...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

this reminds me of that song.. Desperado... LOL

BIG DEEP cat hull for maximum motor height and water flow.. 55 mph with 225, can run over the very skinny stuff when needed, and handles rough water great... Desperado Outlaw


----------



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

I have a 18' Redfish and have really enjoyed it! I bought it because I could run everywhere I wanted to and not have to worry about hitting rocks down in Baffin. It's also perfect for duck hunting! However, the older I get and the better I get to know my fishing spots, the more I am considering giving up a few inches of running depth for a much smoother ride. Having said that, I think Majek should have built a cat boat rather than another "explorer" style hull!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Flatscat boats are not fast but they sure do go skinny and handle the rough stuff really really well. I would like to see someone put a big engine on one. If majek made a different style cat I think they should make one with a big arse tunnel like a flatscat.


----------



## jwest (Jan 23, 2009)

*Illusion*



stew1tx said:


> They do, the Illusion is a true cat boat by definition. HOWEVER, it is not deep enough in the tunnel portion of the cat to do much other than make it turn better.
> 
> Now to the flaming on other boats, my trancat, WHICH IS HEAVYYYYYY, bounced 58 with a 200 yammi with my 4 blade flats prop by power tech which was the OFS model. With my 250, again HEAVYYYYYYY I can get close to mid 60's but I am not advertising that for insurance purposes..... I know they will all run skinny, run a majek, shoalwater and tran both cats through about 3" coming out of the 9 mi hole on a low tide and none of them will float in that so it's really a moot point. Follow me out of Mansfield harbor with a hard se wind blowing and you will prove to yourself that the illusion does nothing for smoothness. I am not knocking Majek, have always said that Majek and Shoalwater used to be the heaviest built boats on the coast and still are awesome in construction. I am only trying to let the poster know his answer is not the only one out there...


The Illusion is definately not a cat by any definition, I've owned one for a couple of years now. They do resemble a cat from the rear while on a trailer but the bow is almost totally flat. The tunnel, does not run the entire length of the boat, which is basically what makes a cat a cat. I would describe it as a flat bottom with a tunnel, but definately not a cat.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Yes sir.. you are correct. Not a cat!!!!!!!



jwest said:


> The Illusion is definately not a cat by any definition, I've owned one for a couple of years now. They do resemble a cat from the rear while on a trailer but the bow is almost totally flat. The tunnel, does not run the entire length of the boat, which is basically what makes a cat a cat. I would describe it as a flat bottom with a tunnel, but definately not a cat.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

My bet is they will build something for that market very soon. The problem they have is they are building more boats than ever before and hardly have the time to design a new unproven hull. I believe this is why they haven't brought out a cat so far.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Unfortunately the Illusion is a true cat. It has sponsons that it runs on, that are seperated by a tunnel and a rigid framework to hold those planing surfaces parallel to one another. NOW, would I say it is a deep cat? NOOOOO WAYYYYYY. Just enough to make it turn better.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Sorry, I would have to dissagree.... FLAT bottom with chines.

Catamaran= Water craft with two connected hulls.



stew1tx said:


> Unfortunately the Illusion is a true cat. It has sponsons that it runs on, that are seperated by a tunnel and a rigid framework to hold those planing surfaces parallel to one another. NOW, would I say it is a deep cat? NOOOOO WAYYYYYY. Just enough to make it turn better.


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

I agree with you Pat..... def not a cat hull and majek should prolly think about getting the sketch pad out and putting one together. Personally I would discontinue the RFL and replace it with a slew of different length illusions. I promise my illusion will run and get up with any 21 RFL......



patwilson said:


> Sorry, I would have to dissagree.... FLAT bottom with chines.
> 
> Catamaran= Water craft with two connected hulls.


----------



## jwest (Jan 23, 2009)

stew1tx said:


> Unfortunately the Illusion is a true cat. It has sponsons that it runs on, that are seperated by a tunnel and a rigid framework to hold those planing surfaces parallel to one another. NOW, would I say it is a deep cat? NOOOOO WAYYYYYY. Just enough to make it turn better.


Unfortunately, we'll have to agree to disagree. Here's what Webster says: 
Definition of _CATAMARAN_: a vessel (as a sailboat) with twin hulls and usually a deck or superstructure connecting the hulls.

The Illusion definately doesn't have twin hulls. Are you saying that because the Illusion has a tunnel at the last third of the boat, that this divides the hull enough to be considered a catamaran? If so, wouldn't your definition of a catamaran apply to pretty much every bay boat with a tunnel? Anyway, as for the original question, I have not heard any talk of Majek building a cat but I think it would be a great idea and I'm sure they would build an outstanding boat for the cat market.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

out_fishin69 said:


> I promise my illusion will run and get up with any 21 RFL......


Not a chance - been proven more than once. RFL is not good at a lot of things but is shallower than everything.

Majek makes great boats, and I think an addition of a cat would be awesome. If anything, discontinue the illusion for a cat and keep rfl for those that need the ultimate in shallow water. The cat would outperform the illusion in everything other than shallow water and would be real close with that. Those who need crazy stupid shallow could still get RFL.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

out_fishin69 said:


> I agree with you Pat..... def not a cat hull and majek should prolly think about getting the sketch pad out and putting one together. Personally I would discontinue the RFL and replace it with a slew of different length illusions. I promise my illusion will run and get up with any 21 RFL......


lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KMock (Feb 6, 2009)

railbird said:


> lol!!!!!!!!!


X2. That was a knee slapper, wasn't it Railbird!

No way, dude. I've spent countless hours in both Majek models and there is no comparison. I don't care what blade you're slinging TRP included, the Illusion is not getting up beside the RFL in the skinny. I'm definitely not knocking the Illusion. We run one, and love it, but it aint an RFL.

As bad as it pains me to weigh in, I guess I'll throw the statictics we've seen in the mix. Illusion= 10" draft, 10" hole shot, 3-4" plane, 62 MPH* with 225 Yamaha SHO.

* perfect conditions. Most days it's a 55 - 56 mph boat tops.

There, I did it. I'm done.


----------



## jwest (Jan 23, 2009)

fishnfool said:


> Not a chance - been proven more than once. RFL is not good at a lot of things but is shallower than everything.QUOTE]
> 
> I have to agree and I run an Illusion


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I knew the wind has been blowing hard, but wow. LMAO.


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

Lets run 'em



RedXCross said:


> I knew the wind has been blowing hard, but wow. LMAO.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

out_fishin69 said:


> Lets run 'em


Dude, K-mock owns an illusion and his dad owns and rfl 21'. They have run rfl's for years and will likely own one for many years to come. The illusion is a fantastic design, but it is not as shallow running as the rfl, and does not have the hole shot of the rfl, but we are talking meer inches, like 2-3" difference total on holeshot and running draft. In my opinion the illusion is a better all around boat than the rfl, but if you want unmatched skinny performance, the rfl is it.

I guess its time to bring out the video again. lol


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

In think railbird should take someone to play some follow the leader. I'll supply concessions.


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

Now we're talking



El Primero said:


> In think railbird should take someone to play some follow the leader. I'll supply concessions.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

My best advice is, get your "TOW BOATS USA" insurance together because you will need it.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

i want a seat at the viewing!


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

someone better have access to an airboat....


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

out_fishin69 said:


> Lets run 'em


Yep, he never saw Railbird's video. h:


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

out_fishin69 said:


> Lets run 'em


Somebody please post a link to the video before this man embarrasses himself. On the bright side railbird is such a good guy he wouldn't leave you stranded very long before he pulled you out.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Im not trying to start an argument or pi$$ing match. I agree to agree to disagree. Here is my thought process, look at the front, has two sponsons and those sponsons are carried aft. Even though the tunnel starts about midship, maybe slightly aft of the rocker, that flat bottom in the middle is still shallower all the way back than the outboard sponsons in which it rides on or has the most hydraulic pressure on since it is deepest in the water.


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

Done watched it buddy!



Bigdsduty said:


> Yep, he never saw Railbird's video. h:


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

out_fishin69 said:


> Done watched it buddy!


And you think an Illusion would be able to follow? Pfffttt.....


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

Now we are catching on.........



Justin_Time said:


> And you think an Illusion would be able to follow? Pfffttt.....


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Place your bets, place your bets!!!!!


This Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!!!!! Monster shallow boat running down in the Hole. Chuck "Railbird" McKinney vs. "Out Fishin69". Who will be victorious running through 1/16" of water for who knows how long. This Sunday live!!!!!!!!!!!!
And only on Pay-Per-View!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

I said I wouldn't show these again, but oh well.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Like I said the wind must be blowing hard outside, Chuck I will bring the refreshments.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

can someone post the link to the video?


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Ya someone post a link to the video. I would like to know the story behind the pics above?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I just read through this entire thread. The man that designed the illusion, builds the illusion and loves the illusion will tell you it is not a cat hull but a modified flat bottom. The illusion with a VF225la will haul butt and Mr. Majek will run his illusion and say it will run in a couple of inches. The RFL will run shallower but the illusion will run pretty scary skinny.

The majek family is constantly building new products. The have a 25 extreme that will hit 70mph and a 22 that will break 80 mph. The illusion has been out for a few years but is a newer design. Saying that majek hasn't changed anything is ludacris and I think the numbers speak for itself. Johnny will build a cat when and if he thinks it is needed. They are not just boat builders, they are true boat artist building amazing boats that outsell any texas shallow water boat by a lot. Majek.... #1 on the water


----------



## jwest (Jan 23, 2009)

stew1tx said:


> Im not trying to start an argument or pi$$ing match. I agree to agree to disagree. Here is my thought process, look at the front, has two sponsons and those sponsons are carried aft. Even though the tunnel starts about midship, maybe slightly aft of the rocker, that flat bottom in the middle is still shallower all the way back than the outboard sponsons in which it rides on or has the most hydraulic pressure on since it is deepest in the water.


Are you calling the 2" deep chines on the Illusion sponsons? If so, these two "sponsons" don't float the boat in the water. Sponsons actually support the weight of the boat, these chines simply help the boat track in the water. The ride on an Illusion is like a flat bottom because it is a flat bottom with a tunnel. In fact, here's a quote from Majek's website - The Majek 2206 Illusion is a revolution in shallow water technology and has been called "the re-invention of the flat-bottom boat" by anglers who have taken advantage of it's impressive capabilities. In any case, illusion is a great boat for fishing in shallow water. But I don't think it will quite do what the RFL will, cat or no cat.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

get it while you can because it will be off in 1 hr.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Like the music. That was very impressive. U got a pic of the prop and lower unit after that. How much beer did it take to make that video. VERY brave in such an expensive ride.


----------



## centex99 (Sep 11, 2010)

Just sick... plain sick...


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

Dang bird did you already remove it? wouldn't load in my iphone like it was gone


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

no iphones allowed


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

Unreal!!!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

19 minutes left


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

stuck at work without youtube except on the phone....maybe next time.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

thats crazy! lol. Are you running a trp? How did that not over-heat the engine?


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*Honda*

He runs a Honda with a secret prop.

Chuck,

When do I get to try a prop???


----------



## driftwoodfisher (Oct 4, 2005)

*bigger is better*

My Richard is bigger than your Richard........... not good sounds. But my Richard is still bigger than yours! My boat is named Richard. Have fun!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

deleted


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

Man that just is not right. here i am just waiting to see that vid and it's deleted come on man let us see again a little longer this time!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

I had to macgyver a way to see the vid...still haven't but I'll watch it later


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

I will play follow the leader with you Chuck..... and the illusion can't even come close to what my boat can do.. I actually hated that boat didn't jump skinny or run skinny to me but then again I run a babycat. I stuck that illusion in stuff I float across in my boat. The RFL is pretty nice just can be a lil rough at times...


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

What are you runnin Rat



RAT DADDY said:


> I will play follow the leader with you Chuck..... and the illusion can't even come close to what my boat can do.. I actually hated that boat didn't jump skinny or run skinny to me but then again I run a babycat. I stuck that illusion in stuff I float across in my boat. The RFL is pretty nice just can be a lil rough at times...


----------



## bsaw (Feb 10, 2010)

Can someone explain to me what is so great about a "cat". 

Physically, they cant draft shallower water than a "mono" (i guess thats what it called). "CATs" displace less water so all things equally conidered, i am thinking its physically impossible. 

SO if a boat doesnt draft as shallow, the same physical properties would apply to running right? If you have a mono hull with a tunnell, thats more surface for the water to push the boat up higher.right? 

Im just asking becuase I must have missed something other than it being the talk around the boat ramp.


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

I think everyone would agree that a cat hull will not draft as shallow as a flat bottomed hull. They just dont have the surface area but what they do have is decent draft and a decent ride in chop. It's an attempt to get the best of both worlds..... As far as cat hulls in general SCB has it locked with innovation and design.



bsaw said:


> Can someone explain to me what is so great about a "cat".
> 
> Physically, they cant draft shallower water than a "mono" (i guess thats what it called). "CATs" displace less water so all things equally conidered, i am thinking its physically impossible.
> 
> ...


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

bsaw said:


> Can someone explain to me what is so great about a "cat".
> 
> Physically, they cant draft shallower water than a "mono" (i guess thats what it called). "CATs" displace less water so all things equally conidered, i am thinking its physically impossible.
> 
> ...


Not sure about the draft at rest, but cat hulls do get lift from the air that is being injected between the sponsons and don't have the "suction" issues a tunnel has.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

huntnetime said:


> Not sure about the draft at rest, but cat hulls do get lift from the air that is being injected between the sponsons and don't have the "suction" issues a tunnel has.


Air can be compressed, water on the other hand will not. The physics of how a flat bottom boat with a tunnel runs shallower is tied to planing surfaces. With a cat hull, water can escape in 2 directions (on each sponson) when trapped between the hull and the bottom. Usually only needing to move laterally 6-8" to escape and bleed off lift. This means lift from a cat hull is not maintained as well as with a flat bottom. The flat bottom of the illusion and rfl will maintain lift better than on any cat hull, pound for pound. The chines on the illusion and shape at the back of the boat, allow more water to escape the hull to the sides and reduce lift at the margins of the hull because the slight amount of deadrise on the illusion compared to the rfl. Also the taller chines on the illusion and the cat look of the forward parts of the hull will limit planing depth, when compared to the flat bottom of the rfl.

The chines on the rfl in supper shallow water tend to trap the water under the hull because in supper shallow stuations the chines rub the bottom and all water between the chines ends up in the tunnel supplying thrust for the hull and cooling for the engines. This hydroplaning on trapped water is what lets the rfl perform 2-3" shallower then any cat style hull of simular weight and also the illusion loses lift for simular reason when running in extreme conditions.

When in a very shallow situation, always go as slow as you can stay on plain giving you room to add throttle if your hull begins to rub bottom, this will also allow you to feed the small amounts of water available to the engine for thrust and cooling.

chuck


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

****....i missed the video


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Missed the vid also, any chance of a second showing today?


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

encore?


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

Chuck, 
That video was freaking awesome...I have never seen what a 21 rfl can do...well with out a doubt that thing is the top dog in the shallows, you're brain dead to try and follow in anything less. Green to you sir!


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

Man i want to see that video!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

This is for the entire state or just in the coastal countys?


Coastline Marine said:


> I'm not going to put the actual numbers out beside the manufacturers bc I don't want to make anyone look bad but here is the top 5 list for registered boats from 2009 and 2010 in the state of Tx
> 1) Majek
> 2) Shallow Sport
> 3) Haynie
> ...


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

huntnetime said:


> Not sure about the draft at rest, but cat hulls do get lift from the air that is being injected between the sponsons and don't have the "suction" issues a tunnel has.


http://www.flatscat.com/performance2c.htm


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

I run a 04 Trans Babycat with a 90 Tohatsu..... that lil girl will scare you....


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

Well my 18 red fish will not run in 6" of water i figured that out sat the hard way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

hillbilly deluxe said:


> Well my 18 red fish will not run in 6" of water i figured that out sat the hard way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


If you can't run an 18' rfl in 6", you need to get some help on how to operate it. Do you have a jack plate? please post pic of your setup, it may explain your issue.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

railbird said:


> If you can't run an 18' rfl in 6", you need to get some help on how to operate it. Do you have a jack plate? please post pic of your setup, it may explain your issue.


post the video so we can see how its done


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

I do have a jack plat and probably do need some help in the shallow stuff but i had the the JP as hight as it will go and i hit bottom. i'll get some pic i think the motor could go up another 4-5"s


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

According to Majek's website the draft on this hull is 7". Most manufacturers calculate the number with an average load. Having said that, I think a lot of guys on here use their depth sounder to tell water depth. Most of us don't run around with a tape or yardstick in the boat and take real depth soundings. I won't call anyone out on their numbers but there are a lot of factors, mud vs sandy bottom etc. to consider when you read some of the claims. It's kinda hard to get up on plane in water shallower than what a boat will float in.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

If your getting stuck in 6in of water then yes your motor can probably be raised more. It should be able to run in 6in


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

What should an 18' RFL be able to run/get up in? Is it close to the 21'?


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Majek says the draft is seven inches.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

prarie dog said:


> Majek says the draft is seven inches.


More than likely a reference to static draft


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

southtxhunter said:


> What should an 18' RFL be able to run/get up in? Is it close to the 21'?


With proper setup, the 18 should be very close, i would say more like a 21' cathull design. Prolly should run around 4" with no problem over a fairly hard bottom.


----------



## BBKing (May 22, 2010)

Railbird, I haven't seen your video but I'm sure it must be very impressive. However, it seems that your definition of a chine is different than mine. I have always understood a chine to be an angular surface where the sides meet the bottom of the boat. The RFL has little, if any, chine while the Illusion definitely has a chine. Also, the Illusion has a recessed area between the chines much like a cat but not as deep. Does this make the Illusion a cat? Maybe, maybe not. Would the non-recessed areas on each side of the Illusion be considered sponsons? Maybe, maybe not. Now to the point, when you talk about the chines trapping water are you referring to water being trapped in the recessed area? (You referred to the "rfl" but I think you really meant the Illusion). I don't mean to be a wise arse but I thought your discussion was very interesting an wanted to make sure I understood. Thanks.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

prarie dog said:


> According to Majek's website the draft on this hull is 7". Most manufacturers calculate the number with an average load. Having said that, I think a lot of guys on here use their depth sounder to tell water depth. Most of us don't run around with a tape or yardstick in the boat and take real depth soundings. I won't call anyone out on their numbers but there are a lot of factors, mud vs sandy bottom etc. to consider when you read some of the claims. It's kinda hard to get up on plane in water shallower than what a boat will float in.


Pretty sure most of us fisherman have a Check-It Stick in the boat.There ya go.......a way to measure your draft and hole-shot.And.....if you are measuring your fish on top of the Igloo......your setting yourself up for a ticket.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

BBKing said:


> Railbird, I haven't seen your video but I'm sure it must be very impressive. However, it seems that your definition of a chine is different than mine. I have always understood a chine to be an angular surface where the sides meet the bottom of the boat. The RFL has little, if any, chine while the Illusion definitely has a chine. Also, the Illusion has a recessed area between the chines much like a cat but not as deep. Does this make the Illusion a cat? Maybe, maybe not. Would the non-recessed areas on each side of the Illusion be considered sponsons? Maybe, maybe not. Now to the point, when you talk about the chines trapping water are you referring to water being trapped in the recessed area? (You referred to the "rfl" but I think you really meant the Illusion). I don't mean to be a wise arse but I thought your discussion was very interesting an wanted to make sure I understood. Thanks.


Actually i was talking about the tiny chines on the rfl. Those are the areas that will make contact with the bottom in extreme shallow conditions that don't let water scape laterally to the outside of the hull and allows the water to only be directed to the tunnel. The ventury effect of the tunnel pulles that water to the engine as the boat moves forward. All the water trapped between the very flat bottom of the rfl and the floor of the bay can't be compressed, therefore it creates vertical lift. This is why it can run shallower than the illusion and cat hulls. The angles of the recessed areas on the illusion and cat hull designs require more water depth to fill those recess areas, therefore they require more draft to run. If the recessed areas area not filled with water you don't get lift and the boat will strike the bottom and you get to push/walk. The slight deadrise on the illusion and most cat hulls takes away from the flat angle and reduces surface area for planing in extremely shallow conditions. Cars and trucks will hydro-plane on the road with a 1/4" of water on the road, just on the tires, this same effect is what allows the rfl and many othere flat bottom boats to run across water they could never float in.

If you want to demonstrate how the effect works take an 8' sheet of plywood stand it on end and drop it. As it comes close to the ground, it will slow and land vert softly because the air becomes a cusion. Now tak the same plywood sheet and drop it on a rock about 1' tall and see how hard it hits. The rock is more like the recessed areas of the cat hulls and the illusion to some extent and the smooth ground it more like the rfl and othere very flat bottom boats.

The only thing operators of shallow running boats have to remember is to go slow in shallow water to give the tunnel hull time to collect and deliver water to the engine for thrust and engine cooling. When there is only 2" of water between the hull and the bottom of the bay that is a very small amount of water, so going slow gives the hull enough time to collect and deliver it to the desired area. In 2-3" of water it is easy to outrun the tunnel and lose thrust and engine cooling. Slow down and give your hull time to work.

hope this was coherent, its early

chuck


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

Chuck if you ever make your own boat I want one lol .... I bet you could design one awesome shallow running boat to go along with your sweet prop..


----------



## BBKing (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification Railbird. I guess I need to look at an RFl to fully understand. I understand the water compression effect when running in shallow water but I just didn't see how chines would keep the water from escaping from under the boat. Before Ike, I had a Majek 20V with a TRP, while it took about 12" to get up, it would run in 4" of water. So, I'm sure the RFL boats will run in that or less.


----------

